# Finding the One Ring



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 5, 2022)

Let's say that it's impossible with current human technology to make a ring like the One Ring in which the message in the Black Speech only appears when the ring is heated in a fire (repeatedly).

And then let's say you find such a ring - what would you do?


----------



## Ent (Dec 5, 2022)

I would nod knowingly.
I’ve often said those who came before us were, and those coming after us will be, smarter and more capable than we are.
The ring would simply be proof.


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 5, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> what would you do?


I would put on the ring and look in the mirror. If I was invisible, I'd do the same thing I do every night...
*try to take over the world!*

Anybody remember Pinky and The Brain?


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 6, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I would put on the ring and look in the mirror. If I was invisible, I'd do the same thing I do every night...
> *try to take over the world!*
> 
> Anybody remember Pinky and The Brain?


Would Gandalf's warning about not using the Ring to become invisible affect this decision?


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 6, 2022)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> Would Gandalf's warning about not using the Ring to become invisible affect this decision?


If I'm understanding your scenario properly, I've found a ring here in the real world. I suspect it's magic because I've seen the fire letters. Then, my final confirmation is to check that it really makes me invisible. In this case I wouldn't care what Gandalf said because he's a fictional character, and I'm here in the real world with a super powerful ring. It's time to have some fun with it.

Of course, my post is in jest. Hopefully, I'm not misunderstanding or making light of your topic inappropriately. 😊


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 7, 2022)

The scenario is - that the existence of the ring you've found having the properties of Tolkien's One Ring, and those properties can't be produced by current human technology - leads to the tentative conclusion that Tolkien's sub-creation was not mere invention but actually exists in some unseen way (in the past maybe).


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Dec 7, 2022)

That means there's also a dark lord out there looking for said ring, no? Which also means he or she who bears it is in for either an adventure or a bad time


----------



## Ent (Dec 7, 2022)

And many other conclusions, such as that it didn't really get destroyed at Mount Doom.
This is (kind of) the thesis of one FanFic book recently written, that I was blessed to be able to do a little editing on. 
Was a fun book.
Brings about an uncounted number of prequels and sequels that could also be written.

Anyway, I like the postulate.
So back to the question: you've found it...you grasp what it is... what are ya gonna do now?


----------



## Eljorahir (Dec 7, 2022)

At this point I'd want to determine if the ring was a simple magic ring providing invisibility or does it contain a corrupting/evil power. I'd have to wear it for a while and pay close attention to determine if it was turning me evil.

If it's evil, I'd stop using it and look for ways to destroy it. (Rob evil people. Use their money to hire a rocket from Elon Musk. Have Elon launch it into the sun without telling Elon what it was. Sounds like an outline of a good solid plan.)
If it's just a magic ring of invisibility, I'd try to think of ways to use it for the good of Mankind. (I can't think of any right now. {And, of course, I'd never pay for theater tickets again.})


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Dec 8, 2022)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> That means there's also a dark lord out there looking for said ring, no? Which also means he or she who bears it is in for either an adventure or a bad time


It does


----------



## Gloranthan (Dec 9, 2022)

I would assume I was being messed with, but I'd keep the ring, and wear it. Especially if it was gold. Invisibility, or not, that's worthile.
And, if it works like The One Ring, you don't need to look in the mirror. The second you put it on and end up in some weird wraith dimension, you know what it does.
I don't believe in Dark Lords, unless proven otherwise.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Dec 9, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> I would put on the ring and look in the mirror. If I was invisible, I'd do the same thing I do every night...
> *try to take over the world!*
> 
> Anybody remember Pinky and The Brain?


Yes.


----------

